# Drop Point in Buckeye



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

AEB-L Stainless Steel. 9" Overall. Blade 4.5". The handle is made from grey buckeye burl from Tom @manbuckwal. Im thinking a sheath in black is in order. C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Final Strut (May 26, 2015)

OOOO I like that one a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2015)

Me too! That is a sweet one Scott!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

Me three! You're really getting the hndle shaping down pat. Great job all the way around. 

I've never seen one, but I wonder what a sort of medium dark gray sheath would look like. Black would definitely work though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2015)

Nice- I second the grey or light charcoal. The pins and eyes go together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 26, 2015)

Very nice Scott! I like the blade and handle shape of that knife. It looks really comfortable in hand!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 26, 2015)

That is sharp. From design to execution. Hope i used the right words. Dont listen to them. Black with gray thread will be OK

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 26, 2015)

Sweet looking knife Scott, love the handle shape!!! Did you dye it grey, cuz i didn't lol, or were you referring to the natural grey/spalting process ? 


I will save this one for ya

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Sweet looking knife Scott, love the handle shape!!! Did you dye it grey, cuz i didn't lol, or were you referring to the natural grey/spalting process ?
> 
> 
> I will save this one for ya
> ...


No - I thought that you had said you had dyed it great in the thread that I bought it in but I just went back and looked LOL. Nice blank nonetheless.


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2015)

That's superb Scott! But where's your stamp? you know, "Bad Ass Knives" or whatever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 26, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> No - I thought that you had said you had dyed it great in the thread that I bought it in but I just went back and looked LOL. Nice blank nonetheless.



The green one was dyed . This one was just naturally righteous and I'm ecstatic seeing it on one of your knives! I'm thinking of dyeing a blonde one black tho .......... What you think ?


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2015)

Love the handle! What is the purpose of the notch in the blade? Chuck


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2015)

Amazing, Scott!

The only thing I have for C&C is to agree with Barry - you need to have a stamp or something to mark it as yours!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 26, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Love the handle! What is the purpose of the notch in the blade? Chuck


Beer bottle opener... I like it, adds a little extra character and shape to the knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Love the handle! What is the purpose of the notch in the blade? Chuck



It was just a quick way of notching the choil. I drilled it when I was drilling for pins. As I was finishing the knife I realized it would only take 5 minutes with a file to make that a bottle opener

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's superb Scott! But where's your stamp? you know, "Bad Ass Knives" or whatever


I've been trying to come up with one for a while ... To no avail


----------



## kazuma78 (May 26, 2015)

You could probably design a pretty cool SS pattern. As long as it was pretty styalized it wouldn't look like you meant stainless steel or like German SS haha you might want to stay away from that style of double S


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> You could probably design a pretty cool SS pattern. As long as it was pretty styalized it wouldn't look like you meant stainless steel or like German SS haha you might want to stay away from that style of double S


Agreed. Tom (@Molokai ) has been trying to help me come up with one and we ruled out SS a long time ago fir that very reason

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kazuma78 (May 26, 2015)

Have any ideas you are currently playing with?


----------



## TimR (May 26, 2015)

That's a handsome sumb*&ch. (edited for family viewing). Well done, and I agree, you need a logo for those.
A black lightly tooled sheath would be the bomb on this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 26, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Love the handle! What is the purpose of the notch in the blade? Chuck


Its to avoid damaging the knife when sharpening. It can be moved slightly towards blade but its ok like this.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ClintW (May 26, 2015)

Looks amazing! I bet it functions just as well! I love the handle shape. And I second the bottle opener idea. Although I could never use such a beautiful knife to open a bottle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Have any ideas you are currently playing with?



No. I've kind of hit the wall... open to any and all ideas - seriously


----------



## kazuma78 (May 26, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> No. I've kind of hit the wall... open to any and all ideas - seriously


I was just trying to think of something thats been around forever that symbolizes strength and quality or something like that. Or just something cool. I like molokais octopus/cracken so maybe an animal of some sort would look cool. I was trying to think of something clever but got stumped. I'll try and think of something in the morning hahs


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

TimR said:


> That's a handsome sumb*&ch. (edited for family viewing). Well done, and I agree, you need a logo for those.
> A black lightly tooled sheath would be the bomb on this.



What about some cape buffalo hide dyed black? I bought some to use for Tom's knife in our trade but it just didn't seem to fit. Never thought about dying it black.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 26, 2015)

What are your plans for the knife ? SSK stamp with the legs of the K as knife blades ???


----------



## manbuckwal (May 26, 2015)

What are your plans for the knife ? SSK stamp with the legs of the K as knife blades ???


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

I was also playing with SSK possibilites Tom. Great minds . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bench1holio (May 26, 2015)

Awsome knife Scott, Love the color of that buckeye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2015)

Beautiful knife! Give me a call when you realize that Robust lathe is in the way of your knife making operation.

FWIW, The buffalo hide is a bit busy for my tastes given all the action the the buckeye.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 26, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful knife!
> 
> FWIW, The buffalo hide is a bit busy for my tastes given all the action the the buckeye.



My thoughts too on the knife and the hide


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

I think you should make two sheaths just for your own edification. The right color gray with black thread would set it all off. Black is the common, easy, safe choice. Most all knife makers resort to a limited few options and black sheaths are a dime a dozen. Nothing wrong with them at all they are beautiful but knife makers don't sell to other knife makers they sell to people who can't make knives. Try finding a knife with a really nice gray color sheath. It isn't because it wouldn't look good but because it is hard to do. It's not a safe choice. Don't be a knife maker that's unwilling to explore. Plow new ground.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 26, 2015)

Nice grind Scott. The buckeye really pops! Keep it up.


----------



## Blueglass (May 26, 2015)

I love the satin finish on the blade. Looks sharp... pun intended.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2015)

OK - The biggest obstacle was that I don't have a grey leather dye. So I just ordered some Rubugan Grey leather dye from the same same folks who make leather dyes for Porsches. Grey it shall be  
Never could resist a challenge

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

